

Ask HN: Account Blocked? - deadaccount

From my other account "unwantedLetters" I am unable to comment on stories. If I log in, my comment is visible, but not if I am logged out. Can PG or someone else please let me know why?<p>Thanks.
======
getsat
You've been "silent banned" or "hellbanned".

You're not the first:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=hellbanned+site:news.ycombina...](http://www.google.com/search?q=hellbanned+site:news.ycombinator.com)

